# Beautiful Old Cars



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2019)

While out driving I see the most beautiful old cars ever. 

Yesterday I saw this gorgeous turquoise car.  I wish I’d gotten a shot of the front of it. It may have been the nicest car I’ve ever seen.

Do you have any photos of beautifully restored old cars?


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 3, 2019)

No photos
But seeing them a lot here in summer

The most fun is having a chat with the restorer


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I wish I’d gotten a shot of the front of it.


Looks like maybe a '50 Olds


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

From the car show here in June...


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Looks like maybe a '50 Olds
> 
> 
> View attachment 73764


Yes! The shape was very similar. I was driving and almost stopped my car to jump out to take and picture . I wish I had.  The paint job was ‘out of this world.’


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Would have to go thru old pictures to find some,   but my husband restored a couple '52-53  Hudson Hornets.    They drove like tanks!








.. and also a Studebaker Hawk .. his prize car.  That  car was bought by a guy in Detroit for a museum save.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## toffee (Aug 3, 2019)

morgan roadster --racing green lovely English motor


----------



## drifter (Aug 3, 2019)

I likes that Ponyact.


----------



## 911 (Aug 3, 2019)

I'll take the red, '57 Chevy Nomad.


----------



## 911 (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Aug 3, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Would have to go thru old pictures to find some, but my husband restored a couple '52-53 Hudson Hornets. They drove like tanks!



Ah, yes

Maybe the first of the fast backs

Praise the lowered


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 3, 2019)

"my ol' 55" by The Eagles great tune, "Little Deuce Coupe" by the Beach Boys. There were many car songs back when. "Rev it, wind it out, blow it out GTO." "She's real fine my 409." Just got goose bumps, the love never dies.


----------



## win231 (Aug 3, 2019)

Old cars sure had a lot of class.  No safety concerns, no mpg, air pollution didn't matter.  Just looks, & they sure looked good.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 3, 2019)

Had a lot of fun with my '38 Ford Conv with a rumble seat.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 3, 2019)

These threads always get my juices going


A couple decades ago, I’d considered getting a little Bugeye Sprite


Then I sat in one…drove it


Too fat


Then, lately, I picked up a Willys pickup


Not even a beater


Just a rolling chassis with a body


It still sits there…mocking me




To get it in cruising mode, it’ll cost around $10K to $15K


Not gonna to that


Not a good investment


….aaand, I can just see me, potting around in that thing, and my lady goes down


That ain’t gonna happen


Over the years, the cabin living years, I lost 65 lbs


And now, living back in town, considering picking up that little Bugeye


They are a decent investment


And so freakin’ fun…here in sun country








Yeah, it’s on my bucket list


Gonna sell the Willys


Easily for more than I paid


And get a fun thing


They say you only go around once


I’m gonna go around a few times

and it's a happy thing



Like me


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## 911 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Mike (Aug 4, 2019)

Some great shapes to be found in old cars.

I believe that the modern car companies all
use the same design software as they all look
alike, the only difference the badge.

Mike.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 4, 2019)

Mike said:


> Some great shapes to be found in old cars.
> 
> I believe that the modern car companies all
> use the same design software as they all look
> ...



I've been saying for years, that you used to be able to tell what kind of car they were just by looking at them. But now, if you've seen one you've seen them all because they all look alike or most of them do.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 4, 2019)

From our local car show held every Thursday night during the summer.


----------



## 911 (Aug 4, 2019)

One thing that bugs me about car shows is that most guys want to raise their hoods.

Normally, around here where I live, the only guys that raise their hoods are those that have dressed their engines with chrome galore or had an extreme amount of engine work done, including a big block. If the engine was stock or dirty, then we leave the hood down.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 8, 2019)

A weekly car show in the summer. 
That must be why you have such cool car pics Pappy. I’d even enjoy those.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2019)

On Tuesday nights it’s motorcycles.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 8, 2019)

Some people don't throw anything away.

Leggett's Good's Delivery Wagon then and now.

These days the old truck is in the front window of the family jewelry store.









http://www.coachbuilt.com/bui/l/leggett/leggett.htm
“Michael A. Lemp, a jeweler at No. 113 North Salina street, was the first Syracuse merchant to install a motor vehicle delivery service. After three years of the experiment, Mr. Lemp declares that nothing could induce him to return to the use of horses, as the automobile has doubled his business. When Mr. Lemp was using a horse and a delivery wagon he was known to but few. Now any person in Syracuse can tell you who "Lemp" is, and where his store is located.  “The delivery wagon used is a 12 horsepower vehicle manufactured by the J. S. Legget [sic] Company, which was located in Syracuse at the time the machine was purchased, three years ago, but which has since been taken over by the Iroquois Motor Company, now located at Seneca Falls. Mr. Lemp is himself an expert mechanic, and with the assistance of his chauffeur, who understands the repair end thoroughly, is able to keep the car in good repair with a minimum of expense. The machine is kept at the garage of the Syracuse Motor Company in South State street when not in use, but it is usually kept running either for business or for pleasure, for when the day's work is done the delivery body can be removed and a tonneau put on. The total expense of running the machine, including wages of the chauffeur, the fuel and the repairs, will not exceed $25 a week, which is cheap, considering the effect it has had upon the business.
“The work was formerly done by a horse, but it took a week to do what is now done in two days. Calls have been attended to in ten minutes which formerly required an hour. The machine makes 35 to 40 miles every day. Mr. Lemp is the only jeweler in town who calls for and delivers goods, the result being that the people appreciate this attention, and have patronized him largely. Since he has been using the car Mr. Lemp has had frequent inquiries from grocers and others using delivery wagons, asking about the expense of running and how he liked it. To all he has given the same reply, that he would not return to the old system for hundreds of dollars. Among those who made inquiries was one milkman.”


----------



## Mike (Aug 9, 2019)

Great story Aunt Bea, but a home delivery Jeweler today
would need a tank I think.

Mike.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2019)

Al Capone's favorite car was a *1928 Cadillac V-8 Town Sedan* which was customized to his requirements by crooked auto dealer Joe Bergl. The Capone Cadillac car was protected by 3,000lbs of steel armour and bulletproof windows.

.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 14, 2019)

My favorite "old" car is the 1968 Chrysler Imperial. I had one. It wasn't new-about 10 years old when I got it. It was huge.  15 inch tires. You could land planes on the hood. Wide leather seats. It was THE  king of gas guzzlers. It was like a pet, it had to be fed it daily. It was all electric- windows, with AC,. ( Of course, none of that worked by the time I got the car.) Damn, I loved that car. I promised myself that if I ever became a billionaire, I'd get a restored one. But having only  $1 billion , I still couldn't afford the gas to drive it much.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2019)

When in my 20's I was really interested in antique and vintage cars and even started a scrapbook of them.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 14, 2019)

debodun said:


> When in my 20's I was really interested in antique and vintage cars and even started a scrapbook of them.View attachment 74551View attachment 74552View attachment 74553


Very cool. I love the scrap book.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2019)

Some cars I remember my dad having - a Buick (don't know the model), a Chevy Impala and an Oldsmobile Vista Cruiser.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 14, 2019)

Not to be picky, but that top left car is a 1952 Oldsmobile, but, being in the GM family along with Buick, you're forgiven.


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Not to be picky, but that top left car is a 1952 Oldsmobile, but, being in the GM family along with Buick, you're forgiven.


Hey, I was about 3 years old when my dad had that one. LOL. But I do remember it being a light greenish color.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 18, 2019)

I wouldn’t have known either.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 11, 2021)

This car was known as a Morris 8. It belongs to a neighbour of mine. Before the pandemic you would often see him out and about, just as he was here, parked in the supermarket carpark. 

The Morris was a pre-war car, whilst my friend's Riley RM is post war, just. I think it's a 1948 model.

This is my MG, known as a Y-Type. We shall be off out in her as soon as we are permitted.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 11, 2021)

I had a chance to get out and see some old cars in Jan.  One of those was this lovely 1930 Cord L-29.







The last I looked, value of these Cord models today ranges from over $150,000 to just north of a quarter mil, depending on condition.  Although not personally into old cars, especially expensive ones; they're lovely to look at.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 11, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I had a chance to get out and see some old cars in Jan.  One of those was this lovely 1930 Cord L-29.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The French have an expression that sums up that car perfectly: Ooh-la-la!


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 11, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> The French have an expression that sums up that car perfectly: Ooh-la-la!


Ah, the French.  We've a bit of that, having seen this beauty along side the Cord.






That would be a 1948 Delahaye 135M, arguably one of the most celebrated of Delahaye's models. The famous teardrop coachwork was the work and signature style of coachbuilder Giuseppe Figoni.  Delehaye had no coachbuilding facilities of its own. The company, "Societe Des Automobiles Delahaye", existed from 1894 to 1954.  The firm was killed off by punitive taxation by the French government.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 11, 2021)

1950 Chevy Bel Aire:


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

1946 Holden



FC Holden


----------



## oldman (Mar 11, 2021)

In the movie, “American Graffiti” the cars and songs really take me back to my days as a gear head. I like the Ray Charles song 
“What I’d say.”


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 11, 2021)

I was at an outdoor show a few years back and was very disappointed on some of the lack of quality in some of the restorations. A restored ride should not look restored. If you don't love your work it will show.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 11, 2021)

This would be my baby if I won the lotto!

MG A 1500 (1958)


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 11, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I was at an outdoor show a few years back and was very disappointed on some of the lack of quality in some of the restorations. A restored ride should not look restored. If you don't love your work it will show.


Classic car shows are a minefield. The hub caps on the wheels of my MG have the famous octagon badge with the MG letters embossed in the centre. You can't go to see the classic cars without going home with a souvenir. I have had not one, but two hub caps stolen. Fortunately a specialist company that can make replica parts came to the rescue.

Nowadays, my wife and I just attend vintage events with the car. The kind of people there have similar tastes in clothes and music to ourselves. Their kind of souvenir is to pose for a photo alongside the car. Much like these two:


We enjoy looking the part, not that we could ever upstage our MG, but I've lost count of the times that we have been asked to pose with our car. No doubt we pop up on social media from time to time so that trolls can enjoy making a few derogatory remarks.


One of my favourite cars is way beyond my price range and it's not just the iconic style that I so love, it's the amazing paintwork too.
The car is of course, a Duesenberg. This the only photo that I can find with the paintwork that I admire.


You are in good company Marg.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 11, 2021)

You mean like this, Horseless?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 11, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Classic car shows are a minefield. The hub caps on the wheels of my MG have the famous octagon badge with the MG letters embossed in the centre. You can't go to see the classic cars without going home with a souvenir. I have had not one, but two hub caps stolen. Fortunately a specialist company that can make replica parts came to the rescue.
> 
> Nowadays, my wife and I just attend vintage events with the car. The kind of people there have similar tastes in clothes and music to ourselves. Their kind of souvenir is to pose for a photo alongside the car. Much like these two:
> View attachment 154238
> ...


A lovely picture of you and your wife, Horseless!


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 11, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> A lovely picture of you and your wife, Horseless!


Thank you for the compliment, you flatter me.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 11, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> You mean like this, Horseless?


You've great tasted in old cars, @Aunt Marg .  Those cars are in the collection of Robert Collings and are in the car barn on his property in Stowe MA. He has some real gems in that barn., including Al Capone's 1940 Cadillac.  You can seem them if you Google "collings foundation cars".  I have probably taken photos of all of them at one time or another.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 11, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> You've great tasted in old cars, @Aunt Marg .  Those cars are in the collection of Robert Collings and are in the car barn on his property in Stowe MA. He has some real gems in that barn., including Al Capone's 1940 Cadillac.  You can seem them if you Google "collings foundation cars".  I have probably taken photos of all of them at one time or another.


Thank you for your words, Jon.

My husband is the one who got me hooked on classic cars, and while I'm not familiar with car makers of or the models and such, I do appreciate a classic old car, especially the ones I posted here.

How lucky you are, and how I envy you for having lived the experience of being able to get up close and photograph the cars that you have. Will definitely be having a look at the Robert Collings Collection! Thank you so much for mentioning it.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 11, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Thank you for your words, Jon.
> 
> My husband is the one who got me hooked on classic cars, and while I'm not familiar with car makers of or the models and such, I do appreciate a classic old car, especially the ones I posted here.
> 
> How lucky you are, and how I envy you for having lived the experience of being able to get up close and photograph the cars that you have. Will definitely be having a look at the Robert Collings Collection! Thank you so much for mentioning it.


Good on your husband and good on you!  Should your husband enjoy tanks and planes, Collings has a huge new museum full of them.  It's the American Heritage Museum, which is also on their property.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 11, 2021)

Pappy said:


> 1950 Chevy Bel Aire:
> 
> View attachment 154214


Pappy, I HAD one of these!  Oh Man!  Does this bring back memories!
I named my car "Magoo!".  We had some REAL WILD TIMES!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 11, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Good on your husband and good on you!  Should your husband enjoy tanks and planes, Collings has a huge new museum full of them.  It's the American Heritage Museum, which is also on their property.


Thank you so much for the link, Jon!

My husband, if he isn't aware of the site will be thrilled!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 11, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Pappy, I HAD one of these!  Oh Man!  Does this bring baack memories!


You were one lucky lady, Gear!


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 11, 2021)

This just appeared today in the NY Times:

*A Postwar Mercedes, Still Overshadowed by Its Racing Cousins*
The Adenauer Benz helped lift the automaker after its work for the Nazis. Today, pristine models go for a small fraction of Gullwings from the same era.
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/11/business/adenauer-mercedes-.html _(limited # of free access articles per month)

_


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 11, 2021)

We were down in Paso Robles CA (roughly halfway between San Francisco and Los Angeles, for those unfamiliar with the coastal areas) in 2015. I saw this cute pick-up truck which someone created and uses for their business - couldn't resist taking a photo of it.

Whoever made it did a very professional job; the truck bed looked to be heavy aluminum, maybe? Anyone here can take a guess? I never did look up the company name, I admit.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## J.B Books (Mar 11, 2021)

This car was in a friend's shop. Almost finished with the restore.

What you are looking at is a 1953 corvette. First year of production. 700 were made.

This car has a serial number of #36....  this is the 36th Corvette ever made.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 11, 2021)

*Back When We Were Newly-Minted DINKs*: : Both working, no kids yet, first house but what a car.






We had a love affair with this 68 Dodge Charger and drove it across the U.S. and back.  This is the one I regret not keeping, but then kids came along.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 12, 2021)

1955 Mercury Montclair:


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 12, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *Back When We Were Newly-Minted DINKs*: : Both working, no kids yet, first house but what a car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always loved those Chargers.
I had a 1970 Charger, light blue with black vinyl top.
All I have is the old fashioned photos of it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 12, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


>


That Rolls Royce is amazing, we Brits would call that an estate car. The giveaway that it's a one off special is in the licence plate number. That is what's known as, a cherished number. I would bet that LB is the initials of the owner. A search failed to find who LB might be but it did throw up an intriguing 1928 Rolls Royce Phantom, again a one off:


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 12, 2021)

In a previous post, I mentioned the cars in Robert Collings' car barn.  Below is a picture I took of the barn during one of the foundation's open house days.,






Inside is the usual assortment of and and lux cars (e.g., Cord, Rolls, Duesenberg, etc.) but one I particularly enjoyed seeing was this 1931 Chrysler Imperial.






That beauty also oozes class.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 12, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> In a previous post, I mentioned the cars in Robert Collings' car barn.  Below is a picture I took of the barn during one of the foundation's open house days.,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! What a spectacle!

Jon, the cream coloured convertible reminds me of an Auburn Speedster.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 12, 2021)

1935 Auburn 851 SC Boattail Speedster​My husband has a model of this car and I've always loved it.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 12, 2021)

The magnificent Chrysler Imperial is an icon of the 1930's. So it was too here in Europe. The Daimler company produced this in 1928, it's a Daimler Royal Limousine:

But move on a decade and MG, famous for making little sports cars, produced this, a model they simply called: The MG WA. 

The 1930's were the zenith for classic styling, no need for fuel saving, no aerodynamics other than if it lends itself to the art deco style, as seen in the MG PA Airline:


----------



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2021)

1938 Buick Special business coupe.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 20, 2021)

Pappy said:


> 1938 Buick Special business coupe.
> 
> View attachment 155618


Fab-u-lous! Did you know that Buick crossed the pond? No I didn't know either, this could be from any number of countries that drive on the left, but a RHD Buick is still a rare sight. (Does my wife's attire do the car justice?)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 20, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Fab-u-lous! Did you know that Buick crossed the pond? No I didn't know either, this could be from any number of countries that drive on the left, but a RHD Buick is still a rare sight. (Does my wife's attire do the car justice?)
> View attachment 155629View attachment 155630View attachment 155631


Could easily serve as a movie setting.

As always, Horseless, your wife looks beautiful, and I just LOVE the gloves.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 20, 2021)

You're a right old smoothie Marg, but don't stop. Back in the day Ladies always wore such gloves. How pleasing that you noticed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 20, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> You're a right old smoothie Marg, but don't stop. Back in the day Ladies always wore such gloves. How pleasing that you noticed.


Oh, yes, Horseless, when I was younger (started around age 10) I used to serve tea at our church (bazaars, Christmas parties, etc), and many of the older women wore hats, but most of all I remember them wearing gloves.

I always felt that there was a sense of properness about it, and to me the gloves heightened their overall appeal and dress.

Looking at your wife in the picture, she looks stunning, and her wearing of gloves adds a level of sophistication that gloveless women don't have. It makes for such a finished and complete look, so womanly.


----------



## Mike (Mar 20, 2021)

This is like the first car that I ever tried to drive,
a Triumph Renown, a green one that my father
owned, I was maybe 11 or 12 years old at the time.

Mike.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Fab-u-lous! Did you know that Buick crossed the pond? No I didn't know either, this could be from any number of countries that drive on the left, but a RHD Buick is still a rare sight. (Does my wife's attire do the car justice?)
> View attachment 155629View attachment 155630View attachment 155631


A great photo my friend. Your wife looks stunning and her and the car are a perfect match..


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

Please allow me to ramble on about the popular surf woody. Now, once upon a time long long ago, surf bums traveled up and down the coast living in their cars, sleeping on the beach along with their boards. Because we tend to trail salty, sandy detritus along our way, beat-up wagons were preferred and since the used woodies were in good supply and cheap, they became the preferred vehicle.

Eventually, as surfing became better known and popular, the woody was transformed into a show car and there are some beautiful restorations. Woodies on the Wharf is a great show each year in Santa Cruz.

Well, one of the guys at The Point had interited his family's old wagon and drove out to he show. It was truly a classic. He parked it away from the crowd, got out and while putting on his old beaver-tail neoprene jacket a guy tried engaging him in conversation about fixing the car up and making it shine. With the typical Locals Only attitude he pulled his ancient longboard out, threw it over the railing, said, "You just don't get it," and jumped in. Now, maybe he was rude but he made his point.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 20, 2021)

You all gotta watch this vid.

Hunert Car pile up.

A car show for originals, rat rods, etc. NO SHOW CARS.

If you don't understand, to "You just don't get" (to SetWaves' comment)

I went to one of these events. Had a blast.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 20, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 155638
> 
> Please allow me to ramble on about the popular surf woody. Now, once upon a time long long ago, surf bums traveled up and down the coast living in their cars, sleeping on the beach along with their boards. Because we tend to trail salty, sandy detritus along our way, beat-up wagons were preferred and since the used woodies were in good supply and cheap, they became the preferred vehicle.
> 
> ...


Awww. Santa Cruz...those were the days!
Long haired surfers, woodies w/the surfboards strapped on top.

And crusin' the boardwalk, the bands playing on the stage on the beach.

Wonderful childhood memories.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 20, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 155638
> 
> Please allow me to ramble on about the popular surf woody.


How I love those early "Woodies." Before WW2 the Woody was known in Brit-speak as a Shooting Break. The shooting break comes from turn-of-the-century England, where it was referred to as a car, used to transport a hunting party and its gear. Brake referred to a chassis that was used to break in horses. ... Thus was the modern idea of a shooting brake born as a low, sleek two-door wagon. Most were a coach built Rolls Royce but other manufacturers had a market share, not least Alvis. A company that not only made cars but military vehicles, aircraft engines and even racing cars. Here's an Alvis woody from the 1930's.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 20, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Looking at your wife in the picture, she looks stunning, and her wearing of gloves adds a level of sophistication that gloveless women don't have. It makes for such a finished and complete look, so womanly.


All I could get out of her following that compliment was: "Aw shucks!"
Before the MG I had a third share of a Packard. Along with two friends we bought a beautifully restored version. The owner partnership didn't last long and when I offered to buy out the other two they turned the tables and suggested that they bought my share. Fine by me, I was sorry to see it go, but you have to move on. 
Replacing it with the smaller MG was quite strange at first but we soon got used to the compactness of our little car, I wouldn't be without it now.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 20, 2021)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! I see I have a lot of company marveling at these racing antiques.

No AC, no power windows, no BS.






Only Stallone could pull this off.








Take care all.


----------



## Dana (Mar 20, 2021)

I spent my childhood in the village of Beaulieu. Hampshire, UK






My Uncle used to take his car for a spin in the London to Brighton vintage car run each year


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 20, 2021)

Beaulieu, as in Lord Montague. Guess who graced the front of their program a few years ago.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Mar 20, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Beaulieu, as in Lord Montague. Guess who graced the front of their program a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 155688



How lovely HC...now I'm feeling nostalgic, so I'm going to bore everyone with a glimpse of Beaulieu village:


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 20, 2021)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 155689



Hey Keesh, this walk down memory lane thread reminds me of the olde dayz of vintage and antique ambulances. I gotta start a thread on that, Mask up and safe distance. TTFN.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 20, 2021)

It looked so deserted I just had to look it up on YouTube. Dated March 2021, that's why there's no traffic and very few pedestrians.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 20, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Hey Keesh, this walk down memory lane thread reminds me of the olde dayz of vintage and antique ambulances. I gotta start a thread on that, Mask up and safe distance. TTFN.



My wife was in the ambulance service until she retired some years ago. This 1938 Ambulance was used for fund raising and other promotions, the details are on a plaque inside, they read:

_"The Ambulance we now own is an Austin "Big 6" manufactured in 1938. It has an unladen weight of 1 ton 12cwt and came complete with a number of spares. 
The interior bears a plaque saying that it was converted by a company called Thomas Startin Jnr, a firm that is still trading today. It was originally a Rolls Royce works Ambulance, first at Derby and later at Crewe where it remained until 1970, when someone working in their drawing office purchased it." _

Its last owner has renovated many old vehicles and he drove the Big 6 to Turkey in 1972.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 20, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> How I love those early "Woodies." Before WW2 the Woody was known in Brit-speak as a Shooting Break. The shooting break comes from turn-of-the-century England, where it was referred to as a car, used to transport a hunting party and its gear. Brake referred to a chassis that was used to break in horses. ... Thus was the modern idea of a shooting brake born as a low, sleek two-door wagon. Most were a coach built Rolls Royce but other manufacturers had a market share, not least Alvis. A company that not only made cars but military vehicles, aircraft engines and even racing cars. Here's an Alvis woody from the 1930's.
> 
> View attachment 155664


Is that the original color?  It's very pretty.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 20, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 155698
> My wife was in the ambulance service until she retired some years ago. This 1938 Ambulance was used for fund raising and other promotions, the details are on a plaque inside, they read:
> 
> _"The Ambulance we now own is an Austin "Big 6" manufactured in 1938. It has an unladen weight of 1 ton 12cwt and came complete with a number of spares.
> ...



Wait, that's you in those pictures? All you need now is a Thompson SMG. I fell in love with ambulances at 12 years of age when I saw my very first Superior Oldsmobile mid top from Central Islip Community Volunteer Ambulance Corps on Long Island. Two years later they got a Sayers & Scoville high top. I still love everything EMS.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 20, 2021)

When we were growing up, dad had a 56' Desoto Firedome 4 door sedan.  He loved that car.  It had freezing cold air with huge rear air conditioner vents on the panel behind the back seat.  Push button gear selector, chrome shielded ignition key slot and giant steering wheel with inner metal ring to toot the horn.  Inside was just like this one, same color....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 21, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> All I could get out of her following that compliment was: "Aw shucks!"
> Before the MG I had a third share of a Packard. Along with two friends we bought a beautifully restored version. The owner partnership didn't last long and when I offered to buy out the other two they turned the tables and suggested that they bought my share. Fine by me, I was sorry to see it go, but you have to move on.
> Replacing it with the smaller MG was quite strange at first but we soon got used to the compactness of our little car, I wouldn't be without it now.
> View attachment 155667
> View attachment 155668


The Packard is beautiful, but your MG trumps all.

I don't think a better colour combination exists than that of your MG. It's perfect.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 21, 2021)

Some spend a king's ransom restoring a car, this one is particularly impressive. Originally this model would not have had wire-spoke-wheels. There is an MG sports car that shares about 80% of it's DNA with this car, that model is called the MG TD. It looked like this:

The wire wheels on the TD were an option, whilst they enhance the appearance, they rust quickly and they are a right royal pain to keep clean. It was the sports car that I hankered after when I was in my late teens, but as with most things, life got in the way, my wonderful lady stepped into my life and the little MG got forgotten, well sort of. Come late mid-life, the mortgage a distant memory, money in the bank and a gap with the Packard gone, that little MG was like an itch that I had to scratch. To my surprise my wife was quite agreeable to the idea but she did point out that an open top car and airborne pollen, wasn't the most sensible vehicle for a hay fever sufferer, That's when I found out about the MG Y-Type and a love affair was born. You do know that MG stands for My Girlfriend, don't you? My wife indulges me.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2021)

This 1950 Chevy is exactly like the car I bought to drive home from California to New York State. The year was 1958 and I just got out of the Army. Made it fine with just one flat tire. After we got home, I was broke so I sold it for way less than it was worth. Have always regretted selling it.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 21, 2021)

When I grew up there was a man down the street by the name of Mr. Pope.
He was the grandson of the founder of Pope car Mfg.
He had an extensive collection of old cars including Rolls, Bentley, Lincoln, Stanley, and of course Pope cars.
He was always working on a Rolls in his driveway and I would hang out there. Pope cars were part of American History and had electric cars in 1901!




This is a 1911 Pope-Hartford Model W Touring vehicle.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 21, 2021)

Fabulous car, I am curious though, there are many photos of very early American cars, most seem to be in right hand drive mode, is there a reason for that? It's obvious that all States must agree as to which side of the road they want to drive on, but was there something like a free for all in those early years?
It would have been a real fun time if, like Sweden, one of the States was out of step. All of mainland Europe drive on the right but up until September 3rd 1967, Sweden drove on the left. They changed over at five am on that said date.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2021)

Found this little info on why horseless.
At first the *steering wheel* was put closer to the edge of the road — the *right side* for *right*-*hand* traffic and the left *side* for left-*hand* traffic — so it was easier for the driver to get out of the *car*. ... In the 1920s, the driver's seat on the vast majority of *cars* was located on the *side* of oncoming traffic.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks Pappy, that explains why you don't see right hand drive, American built cars post 1920. If you ever get the chance, you must visit the British Virgin Island of Tortola in the Caribbean. There they all seem to drive LHD American cars, yet they still drive on the left. It's a crazy situation and even though they sort of cling to their British heritage they have been called the unofficial 51st State of the Union.

MG was born out of a Morris dealer called Morris Garages, there's many a Morris, if the owner did but know, that shares so much with MG. Similarly, there's many an MG owner, who shrewdly knows that a Morris part will fit just as good as an MG part, but the Morris spares are infinitely cheaper. One such car was the pre-war Morris 8. I saw this one in the car park of a supermarket.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 23, 2021)

My 1949 V-8 Ford with dual exhaust and glass packed mufflers. What a great sound it had winding it up in second gear and letting off the gas.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 23, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Wait, that's you in those pictures? All you need now is a Thompson SMG. I fell in love with ambulances at 12 years of age when I saw my very first Superior Oldsmobile mid top from Central Islip Community Volunteer Ambulance Corps on Long Island. Two years later they got a Sayers & Scoville high top. I still love everything EMS.


Islip..... Oh yeah.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 23, 2021)

Pappy said:


> My 1949 V-8 Ford with dual exhaust and glass packed mufflers. What a great sound it had winding it up in second gear and letting off the gas.
> 
> View attachment 156202


That’s a fine looking car Pappy! 
Nice scenery too.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 23, 2021)

Keesha said:


> That’s a fine looking car Pappy!
> Nice scenery too.


Thanks Keesha. That’s the advantage of living on the side of a big hill.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 23, 2021)

The extremely rare 1960 XK150 S "Hartin"


----------



## Keesha (Mar 23, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Thanks Keesha. That’s the advantage of living on the side of a big hill.


Is that you in the drivers seat?


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 23, 2021)

Verisure said:


> The extremely rare 1960 XK150 S "Hartin"


Beautiful car, I'm not too good at recognising Jaguar models, I think that this could be an XK120 Seen in the same supermarket car park as the Morris. But I can say for definite that the MG is called a YB.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 23, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Beautiful car, I'm not too good at recognising Jaguar models, I think that this could be an XK120 Seen in the same supermarket car park as the Morris. But I can say for definite that the MG is called a YB.
> View attachment 156251View attachment 156252


The Jaguar is an XK 140. Very similar to the XK 120 except the XK 140 has those verticle bumper guards and a couple of other features.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 23, 2021)

1968 Mustang Station Wagon​


----------



## Verisure (Mar 23, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> "my ol' 55" by The Eagles great tune, "Little Deuce Coupe" by the Beach Boys. There were many car songs back when. "Rev it, wind it out, blow it out GTO." "She's real fine my 409." Just got goose bumps, the love never dies.


"to get some traction I'm riding the clutch, my pressure plate is burning that machine's too much"


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 23, 2021)

Verisure said:


> 1968 Mustang Station Wagon​



Have loved those since they first made a prototype and then a kit.   Although, I'm not sure I'd have hacked up a 69 boss one.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 23, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Have loved those since they first made a prototype and then a kit.   Although, I'm not sure I'd have hacked up a 69 boss one.
> 
> View attachment 156273 View attachment 156274 View attachment 156275 View attachment 156276


Really nice! The only one in your photo line-up I don't like is the Boss 351 because the rear side window is cut at an awkward angle. Look at the difference between that one and the green(?) one. The guy who designed the 351 must have been drunk.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 23, 2021)

Long before Ford made their "retractable". The rare 1935 Peugeot 401 "Eclipse". Only 79 were built.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 24, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Is that you in the drivers seat?


Me, all of 16 years old...


----------



## Keesha (Mar 24, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Me, all of 16 years old...


I’m not flirting but you sure are a handsome guy.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 24, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I’m not flirting but you sure are a handsome guy.


Well that’s two of you. My wife thinks so too. Wrinkles and all..


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 24, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Really nice! The only one in your photo line-up I don't like is the Boss 351 because the rear side window is cut at an awkward angle. Look at the difference between that one and the green(?) one. The guy who designed the 351 must have been drunk.



Same thing with the idea of making a newer Mustang look like the old Country Squire wagons. (No, no)   
Of course, there is the one's out there who couldn't afford a pickup truck, but, had a Mustang laying around.   Poor Stang.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 24, 2021)

My 1970 Charger.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 24, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Well that’s two of you. My wife thinks so too. Wrinkles and all..


Of course she does. You both make a handsome couple as well as kind hearted. Very sweet!


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 24, 2021)

Me and my 1973 Triumph TR6 on the day I bought it in 1979....







Later on, after I had it painted....











Note the lack of oil stains on the driveway in the first pic vs in the other two....


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Same thing with the idea of making a newer Mustang look like the old Country Squire wagons. (No, no)
> Of course, there is the one's out there who couldn't afford a pickup truck, but, had a Mustang laying around.   Poor Stang.
> 
> View attachment 156337 View attachment 156338


Wow! That's a poor Stang alright! It looks like he might have done a good job but the overall "look" isn't too nice. Boy, those retro Mustangs are beautiful .... but not that chopped one in your photo. I like those new retro cars and also the Crossfire. After the 1970's American cars turned really ugly but now they're making a nice comeback in styling.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

Jim W. said:


> Me and my 1973 Triumph TR6 on the day I bought it in 1979....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a Triumph too (Bonneville motorcycle) and it left oil all over the place.


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 24, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I had a Triumph too (Bonneville motorcycle) and it left oil all over the place.


One of my best friends in HS was the son of a foreign car repair shop owner. Mostly British sports cars like MG, Triumph, Jaguar etc. He would occasionally get a Lotus or a Ferrari which he was also knowledgeable about.

He referred to the TR6 as "the drippin' six".


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

Jim W. said:


> One of my best friends in HS was the son of a foreign car repair shop owner. Mostly British sports cars like MG, Triumph, Jaguar etc. He would occasionally get a Lotus or a Ferrari which he was also knowledgeable about.
> 
> He referred to the TR6 as "the drippin' six".


As far as British motors go (besides the Bonneville motorcycle) I've also owned a Morris Minor and an MGB. I am very fond of the TR 4 but I've never owned one.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 24, 2021)

Jim W. said:


> Me and my 1973 Triumph TR6 on the day I bought it in 1979....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

1968. Me at the strip (and in the driveway) with my 1965 Ford Galaxie 500 XL 390ci. 4sp.


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 24, 2021)

Verisure said:


> As far as British motors go (besides the Bonneville motorcycle) I've also owned a Morris Minor and an MGB. I am very fond of the TR 4 but I've never owned one.


I like the TR4 too.

And the precursor to the TR6, the TR250 which was basically a TR4 with a 6 cylinder engine.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 24, 2021)

Jim W. said:


> I like the TR4 too.
> 
> And the precursor to the TR6, the TR250 which was basically a TR4 with a 6 cylinder engine.


Had a friend who owned a TR3B; TR3 body on TR4 chassis with TR4 engine.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 24, 2021)

Upon arriving at my next duty station spotted a beauty like this in the parking lot. Turned out it belonged to my new 2nd Lt. He was a good guy and would loan it to me often. Awesome!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 24, 2021)

Owned one of each over the years. Austin Healey Sprite. Fun little roller skate.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 24, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 156408
> 
> Upon arriving at my next duty station spotted a beauty like this in the parking lot. Turned out it belonged to my new 2nd Lt. He was a good guy and would loan it to me often. Awesome!


That's exactly the kind of car that I hankered after in my teens. It's called an MG TC. I had no idea that there was an MG TA & MG TB, I honestly thought that TC meant something like Twin Cam or Twin Carbs. The one I eventually bought wasn't the sports car version, not when my wife is asthmatic, all that pollen in an open top car?


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

Jim W. said:


> I like the TR4 too.
> 
> And the precursor to the TR6, the TR250 which was basically a TR4 with a 6 cylinder engine.


Very nice, yes. As I understand it, the TR250 was an export to the U.S.* only* and it was less powerful (without fuel injection) than the European market TR5, which is the real name of the model.


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 24, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Very nice, yes. As I understand it, the TR250 was an export to the U.S.* only* and it was less powerful (without fuel injection) than *the European market TR5, which is the real name of the model.*


Yes, you're correct. 

I had forgotten about that.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 156408
> 
> Upon arriving at my next duty station spotted a beauty like this in the parking lot. Turned out it belonged to my new 2nd Lt. He was a good guy and would loan it to me often. Awesome!


Everyone should have a TD and a CO like that ..... even better, a TC.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

1973. Me and my Triumph Bonneville, semi chopped. One of the top 5 *worse mistakes* I ever made.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 25, 2021)

Verisure said:


> 1973. Me and my Triumph Bonneville, semi chopped. One of the top 5 *worse mistakes* I ever made.


What was the mistake, chopping the Bonneville or buying it in the first place?
This was the Harley Davidson Heritage Springer. Another itch that I had to scratch.
Bought new, had it five years and sold it at a profit. No near misses, no incidents,
not even a wobble.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 25, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> What was the mistake, chopping the Bonneville or buying it in the first place?
> This was the Harley Davidson Heritage Springer. Another itch that I had to scratch.
> Bought new, had it five years and sold it at a profit. No near misses, no incidents,
> not even a wobble.
> View attachment 156518


There's the man! Great photo! There's only one tiny thing missing: Engineer boots. 

Everything was a mistake with my Triumph. The carbs wouldn't stay tuned with one another. The distributor points kept shifting. It leaked oil (typical of the Triumph) and the dual coils were useless. I trash-canned the coils and replaced them with a single Honda coil that fired one cylinder on the ignition stroke and the other one on the exhaust stroke - which was good! But anyway a chopped motorcycle has to have the right proportions and the Triumph didn't have it from the get-go. The engine was too small to take up the gap so I filled in the frame to give it a better profile and I welding in a hardtail too. (see picture) The bottom line is that only a Harley or a four-cylinder Honda/Kawasaki looked good as a chopper. My mistake for choosing the wrong one. We live and learn.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 25, 2021)

Verisure said:


> There's the man! Great photo! There's only one tiny thing missing: Engineer boots.


We were at a festival when that picture was taken, hence my wife's dress. Times change and my life changes, today my taste in boots might not be that of bikers, but I like them.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 25, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> We were at a festival when that picture was taken, hence my wife's dress. Times change and my life changes, today my taste in boots might not be that of bikers, but I like them.
> 
> View attachment 156526


Shezam! It must be time to bring back spats!


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> 1935 Auburn 851 SC Boattail Speedster​My husband has a model of this car and I've always loved it.



Below is a picture I took several  years ago in the Collings Foundation car barn of their 1935 Auburn Bottail Speedster - the epitome of a classic era car.






This is what they say about the car on their website:

The crowning achievement for Auburn was the Model 851 with a Lycoming 8 cylinder engine, a mechanical supercharger, and a boat tail speedster body. 100mph was guaranteed and the car has a plaque on the dash certifying this capability. Top speed of this speedster is certified at 101.3mph. A speedster driven by Ab Jenkins at Bonneville became the first fully equipped American stock car to exceed 100mph for a twelve hour period. About 500 speedsters were built and sold at $2,245.   Auburn lost money on each one; the car’s purpose was to attract showroom traffic and sell the cheaper six cylinder models.​


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 25, 2021)

Verisure said:


> 1973. Me and my Triumph Bonneville, semi chopped. One of the top 5 *worse mistakes* I ever made.





horseless carriage said:


> What was the mistake, chopping the Bonneville or buying it in the first place?
> This was the Harley Davidson Heritage Springer. Another itch that I had to scratch.
> Bought new, had it five years and sold it at a profit. No near misses, no incidents,
> not even a wobble.
> View attachment 156518


Since we're on the subject of motorcycles....





My 197? Honda 750. 

It had a set of white Harley Davidson saddle bags and a locking box that was painted to match the tank on the rear platform behind the back rest (don't know if I'd call it a "sissy bar") both of which I removed.

Put them back on when I sold it.

Paid $1,300 for it used in 1977.


----------



## kburra (Mar 25, 2021)

My younger brother imported this Cadillac from the USA , when was a rust bucket. spent two years of hard work bringing it back to this condition, really turns heads when driving around, with of course Elvis music playing!!


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 25, 2021)

Verisure said:


> There's the man! Great photo! There's only one tiny thing missing: Engineer boots.
> 
> Everything was a mistake with my Triumph. The carbs wouldn't stay tuned with one another. The distributor points kept shifting. It leaked oil (typical of the Triumph) and the dual coils were useless. I trash-canned the coils and replaced them with a single Honda coil that fired one cylinder on the ignition stroke and the other one on the exhaust stroke - which was good! But anyway a chopped motorcycle has to have the right proportions and the Triumph didn't have it from the get-go. The engine was too small to take up the gap so I filled in the frame to give it a better profile and I welding in a hardtail too. (see picture) The bottom line is that only a Harley or a four-cylinder Honda/Kawasaki looked good as a chopper. My mistake for choosing the wrong one. We live and learn.



I hear you about the Triumph. I had a 500 that I chopped and it was never right. Then I chopped a 650 BSA and I ruined a perfectly good motorcycle.   After that, I built a Honda chop. Sweetest machine ever and had the perfect chopper stance.  (although even back then a little hard on the backbone). In between, I have had all kinds of bikes, and finally after all those years, I could afford a Harley. So, in 03, I bought a 2003 Anniversary Heritage, and a 2001 Fatboy, and a 2000 Suzuki. (went kinda crazy I guess) Still have the Heritage.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 25, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I hear you about the Triumph. I had a 500 that I chopped and it was never right. Then I chopped a 650 BSA and I ruined a perfectly good motorcycle.   After that, I built a Honda chop. Sweetest machine ever and had the perfect chopper stance.  (although even back then a little hard on the backbone). In between, I have had all kinds of bikes, and finally after all those years, I could afford a Harley. So, in 03, I bought a 2003 Anniversary Heritage, and a 2001 Fatboy, and a 2000 Suzuki. (went kinda crazy I guess) Still have the Heritage.
> 
> View attachment 156574 View attachment 156575 View attachment 156576


Your chopper looks gooood! There is that gap between the head and the tank that I was trying to fill in as you can see from my last photo of the frame but my effort made it only slightly better. I was crazy about everything British (probably because of the Beatles) and I was determined NOT to own a Harley. I regretted that decision. When my Bonneville was running right it was sweet but I had to tinker with the carbs and the points nearly every day in order to enjoy it. It just wasn't worth it. I agree with you about Honda. Whenever I heard someone goose the throttle on a 4-cylinder  (Honda or Kawasaki) it put chills up my spine! Such a quick response! Looks like your a biker alright. Nothing on four wheels for you, huh?


----------



## Verisure (Mar 25, 2021)

Jim W. said:


> Since we're on the subject of motorcycles....
> 
> View attachment 156569
> 
> ...


Nice! Were the 4 cylinder Hondas easy to keep tuned?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Can't ride bikes. Go too fast and fall down.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 25, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Below is a picture I took several  years ago in the Collings Foundation car barn of their 1935 Auburn Bottail Speedster - the epitome of a classic era car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost *too* beautiful.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 25, 2021)

1980. Me - my 1960 Morris Minor - and my sarong in Perth, WA. The Morris Minor was a perpetual survivor. Nothing went wrong with them and they never stopped running. Mine ran like a sewing machine and it sounded just as good. I ended up driving this one across the Nullarbor all the way to Sydney and I eventually sold it in Melbourne for a profit!


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 25, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Nice! Were the 4 cylinder Hondas easy to keep tuned?


I only had it for about a year.

Never did anything to it.

Sold it for a hundred bucks less than I paid for it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 27, 2021)

I love seeing the old classic cars. There was a man in town who used to drive a cream colored one. I think he rented it out for weddings. It was similar to the first photo but was a convertible and wasn't quite as long in front. The second car was a head turner for me...the Avanti. I remember seeing it as we were riding by on the highway and wished it was mine (and I don't even like white cars).


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 27, 2021)

People forget about the automotive history of Wisconsin.

*Nash Auto* which later merged with Hudson to form  *American Motors

Alis Chalmers* tractors

*Case* Tractors

*Harley-Davidson

Briggs & Stratton

Kissel Car Mfg.*


Here's a kissel Car. 



They were based in Hartford, Wi. and they have a museum if you ever get there.

Here's a short Vid on Kissel.

They made cars, trucks, fire engines, etc.

Movie stars would buy Kissels.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Can't ride bikes. Go too fast and fall down.


Yes they do.
I had a 1978 Suzuki 400 - 4 stroke which I drove out west ( Alberta & British Columbia ) in 1978 and back in 1981 

And a 1989 Kawasaki Ninja 250 - 4 stroke for zipping around on. Both were a blast.

Not antiques in the least but since motorcycles were brought up, my Suzuki would have been 43 years old now.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 28, 2021)

1938 Buick.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2021)

Groan. I guess only men riding bikes is interesting. 
Double groan.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2021)

Well thanks Ken N Tx


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Groan. I guess only men riding bikes is interesting.
> Double groan.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 157398


Yeahhhh. Now we’re talkin’ 
Thank you.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 30, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Groan. I guess only men riding bikes is interesting.
> Double groan.


You should start a thread  about girls and women on motorcycles.  There's some interesting stories there.


----------



## caroln (Mar 30, 2021)

My first car love:  my '65 Chevy Impala convertible.  White, black top, red interior.  Loved, loved, loved that car!  No pics.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

caroln said:


> My first car love:  my '65 Chevy Impala convertible.  White, black top, red interior.  Loved, loved, loved that car!  No pics.


 ???


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 157398View attachment 157399View attachment 157400


No man or woman was safe from these hell cats on wheels?  
OMG! This goes along with the first movie ever made about marijuana to scare the world 


JonDouglas said:


> You should start a thread  about girls and women on motorcycles.  There's some interesting stories there.



Thanks. Yeah maybe !  
Certainly an interest topic to me


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I love seeing the old classic cars. There was a man in town who used to drive a cream colored one. I think he rented it out for weddings. It was similar to the first photo but was a convertible and wasn't quite as long in front. The second car was a head turner for me...the Avanti. I remember seeing it as we were riding by on the highway and wished it was mine (and I don't even like white cars).
> 
> View attachment 156916
> View attachment 156917


The top photo looks like a Zimmer. 

The Zimmer is a custom makeover of stock Detroit vehicles.










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zimmer_(automobile)


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 30, 2021)

There was a time, just before WW2, when the MG car company had aspirations of building luxury cars.
I saw this car at The Goodwood Revival, what a magnificent motor it is.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 21, 2021)

What is this? The motoring nerds will say, easy-peasy, it's the front seat of a 1953 Morris Oxford. They can't think beyond motoring.
I'll tell you what it is, although the column change gear lever and the under-dash mounted handbrake are big clues.
Their absence makes it so much easier to indulge in the sport that every generation's teenagers think that they invented.
And if the Morris Oxford was around when you were a teenager, you would soon realise that there was no need to get in the back,
therefore, there was no need to break the mood and she was less likely to say no. The things that manufacturers did to sell cars.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 21, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 179646
> What is this? The motoring nerds will say, easy-peasy, it's the front seat of a 1953 Morris Oxford. They can't think beyond motoring.
> I'll tell you what it is, although the column change gear lever and the under-dash mounted handbrake are big clues.
> Their absence makes it so much easier to indulge in the sport that every generation's teenagers think that they invented.
> ...


I owned a Morris Minor when I lived in Australia so I am familiar with the badge & the leather door strap, so my inclination is to say it is an Oxford, except that you've already denied it. I am stymied by the gap beyond the instrument panel but I'll throw my hat in for the Morris Six .... or one of its derivatives.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 21, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 157452
> There was a time, just before WW2, when the MG car company had aspirations of building luxury cars.
> I saw this car at The Goodwood Revival, what a magnificent motor it is.


Regal.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 21, 2021)

It is a Morris Oxford, my first car, did I indulge in that teenage sport? I couldn't possibly say.
That MG is a magnificent car. There was a smaller, but similar in appearance model, that lives in my garage.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 21, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> It is a Morris Oxford, my first car, did I indulge in that teenage sport? I couldn't possibly say.
> That MG is a magnificent car. There was a smaller, but similar in appearance model, that lives in my garage.
> View attachment 179653


Hmmmmm! The nose is very similar to an avatar that I've seen a lot of lately.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 21, 2021)

Keesha said:


> No man or woman was safe from these hell cats on wheels?
> OMG! This goes along with the first movie ever made about marijuana to scare the world


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2021)

Gotta brag about my third car..49 Ford.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 21, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Gotta brag about my third car..49 Ford.
> View attachment 179687


Well worth bragging about Pappy. My father had a 1940 Hudson, how he came by it I am not sure. Most likely guess is that it was left behind by an American Officer after WW2. My mother hated it, mainly because the steering wheel being on the left and we drive on the left, meant that she could see the oncoming road better than my Dad. The car had to go.

That photo of the front seat of the Morris Oxford above, the rest of the car looked like this, it was my first car, but this image is not my car, just one like it, same colour too.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 22, 2021)

This article was just published today, although only one photo of the car. I subscribe to this newspaper, so I'm not sure if non-subscribers can access the link. Let me know, and I can at least capture the photo and summarize the article in a follow-up post:

*Me & My Car: Alamo man’s 1948 Bentley roadster literally one of a kind*
Original owner had it shipped to Paris for body's construction, which cost same as rest of vehicle
BA Newsgrp 22Aug2021

https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2021/0...948-bentley-roadster-literally-one-of-a-kind/


----------



## Verisure (Aug 22, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> This article was just published today, although only one photo of the car. I subscribe to this newspaper, so I'm not sure if non-subscribers can access the link. Let me know, and I can at least capture the photo and summarize the article in a follow-up post:
> 
> *Me & My Car: Alamo man’s 1948 Bentley roadster literally one of a kind*
> Original owner had it shipped to Paris for body's construction, which cost same as rest of vehicle
> ...


1948 Bentley Roadster. I didn't know Bentley made such a beautiful car!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2021)

That Bentley is a hard act to follow, but here’s another one of my old cars.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 23, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> People forget about the automotive history of Wisconsin.
> 
> Here's a kissel Car.
> 
> View attachment 156918


This one reminds me so much of Monsieur Hulot's car in the film *"Les Vacances de Monsieur Hulot"*.

The 1924 Salmson AL-3.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 23, 2021)

Pappy said:


> That Bentley is a hard act to follow, but here’s another one of my old cars.
> 
> View attachment 180052


A straight 8 with a hood that opens to the side? I had a '54 with the conventional hood. I just love the rotating clothes hanger!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2021)

Verisure said:


> A straight 8 with a hood that opens to the side? I had a '54 with the conventional hood. I just love the rotating clothes hanger!


Yes, straight 8. Here’s another photo of car at my moms house in the country. Note burn barrel and home made swimming pool. Spring fed.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 23, 2021)

I can instantly name almost all cars from 1950 through the 70's. Today if there was a line of 20 different cars I could maybe name 4 or 5. I parked next to what I thought was a Jaguar a week ago then got out and looked and it turned out to be a Ford!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 23, 2021)

Pappy said:


> That Bentley is a hard act to follow, but here’s another one of my old cars.
> 
> View attachment 180052


The ugliest grille ever made. Looks like a walrus!


----------



## Verisure (Aug 23, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Yes, straight 8. Here’s another photo of car at my moms house in the country. Note burn barrel and home made swimming pool. Spring fed.
> View attachment 180067


It looks like you had a good life! Do you remember the smell of mohair? If that smell ever passes my nose again I'll be thinking of cars for sure.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 23, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I can instantly name almost all cars from 1950 through the 70's.....


Me too! Well, 1950 to maybe '68. That includes Hudsons, Packards Studebakers. Edsels, de Sotos, Willys, Divcos and Croselys.


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 30, 2022)

Saw this last week and had to add it to this thread! Spouse and I went out yesterday to breakfast at Mama's Royal Cafe, a classic old diner that was purchased by new owners in 2017. 

Walking back to our car, parked outside was another classic – and rare – 1962 white Corvair "Rampside" pick-up truck, complete with whitewall tires, in sparkling showroom condition. It was delightful to peek inside the side window (with its triangular vent window!) and examine the dashboard. The locking glove compartment; the ashtray smack in the middle of the dashboard so it could be reached by passenger or driver; the 2-speed automatic shifter stick set in the dashboard, rather than on the floor. It's probably owned by one of the brothers who bought Mama's, as the license plate is "MAMAS RC", lol.

This article shows one that is identical except for color. Ignore the annoying pop-up ads and it gives the background on them. Surprisingly they come up often for sale, I learned: https://www.hotcars.com/the-1962-chevrolet-corvair-95-rampside-pickup-truck/

Here's an old ad that shows the two ways it could be loaded:


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 30, 2022)

Oh, I love old cars.  Back in the 70s, there was a great museum of old cars in Ellenville, NY.  I remember Packards, Studebakers.

There were these huge cars with V-12s.

Just great, great stuff.

I always wanted to get in there and tinker with cars, rebuild one. Never got around to it. My friend Eric once built a car from scratch.


You know the WWII historians say that one of the reasons that the Allies won WWII is because all the Americans (maybe the British too), were guys who tinkered on cars back home. And when the military equipment would break down, they all knew how to fix things. Whereas the Germans were locked into a kind of military hierarchy, where all the repairs had to be done in some formal process or something.

So, all those young guys who were tinkering with cars at home, literally helped to win WWII. 

Our friend Charlie has a hot rod car...I think from back in the 20s...rebuilt and he races it to this day.  I am guessing Charlie is about 75 now...


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 30, 2022)

Did you ever see the 54 Chevy on the TV show: "Wheeler Dealers?"


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 30, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> These threads always get my juices going
> 
> 
> A couple decades ago, I’d considered getting a little Bugeye Sprite
> ...


The old Willy's truck is on my bucket list.   Had a 49 and let it go  many years ago. (sigh). Now, they're priced out of my range, especially an un-restored and untouched one. (no rat rods or trailer queens for me).


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> The old Willy's truck is on my bucket list.  Had a 49 and let it go many years ago. (sigh). Now, they're priced out of my range, especially an un-restored and untouched one.


Yeah, '49 was my birth year
and the '49 Willys was my target.
Heh.....too many projects up at the cabin
I let it go to a very capable guy that promised to restore it.
I need to check on his progress.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 19, 2022)

You may have seen Holly's report on our weather today. Forty degrees in metric, one hundred and four in imperial. Seriously hot and the old MG doesn't have air-con of course. But you can unwind the windscreen, so along with the cooling breeze you get: car fumes, dust, dead flies and the odd, discarded but often still smouldering, cigarette butt. Ah the joys of old cars.


----------

